

Ask HN: What is best short word meaning "in process of development"? - Mana

Hello, Hackers,
i hope to get little help from you here in good english expression, because our statup's native language is not english.<p>Now it sounds like this:<p>"Tell us and get it for Free!<p>How it works? You tell us what you need, we make it for you for free.
Afterwards, you may use it as long as you like, we may distribute it for free or paid, however we like.<p>1.Request --&#62; 2.Accepted --&#62; 3.Developing --&#62; 4. Ready!"<p>Does it sounds ok? And we really need short word to change "Developing", like "Doing" :) or so?
======
Mana
Thanx for replies, wittjeff understood our concept correctly. We are going to
develop software extensions and sell them later. Anyone can request if they
need something and can be lucky to get it for free if we consider it could be
sold later to others. The problem is with our page design, "Development" is
the heading of a very tiny column and is too long word. My partner does not
like expression "Tell us and get it for free", but we have no idea how to
change it correctly :$ I just don't want our page to appear like "what
Flintstone made it?"

------
wittjeff
If I understand your model correctly, the word you are looking for may be a
derivative of "developing" or it may be something like "building." You may
also benefit from using some qualifiers in your descriptions. Example: "1)
Proposal / Component Request (that's you) -> 2) Proposal Review and Acceptance
(that's us) -> 3) Component design & Development -(that's both of us) > 4)
Component Release / Public availability."

My confidence in this is low because I'm not really sure what your business
model is.

------
andymac
Maybe I don't understand quite right but 'beta' would be a good word meaning
something is in development and not quite finished.

------
wittjeff
Other suggestions: "coding" "under construction" (we have a commonly
recognized symbol for that too) "building"

------
stray
busy?

